# I promoted my first student to shodan...



## Makalakumu (Aug 13, 2009)

...and feel great!

This was a real benchmark for me and my student.  We've worked out for years together and he stuck with my dojang through thick and thin.  In the end, he showed a lot of by taking his training on by himself after I moved away.  He found the right people and traveled and we collaborated when we could and finally, I felt ready to promote him.

The test took place over a few days.  We worked out indoors and outdoors and pretty much ran through everything I needed to with him.  In reality, the test had been occurring slowly over the past eight years through the blood, sweat, and grit of the dojang and the mat.  In the end, I felt like I was more of a colleague then a student and I knew the promotion was the right thing to do.

So, Kudos _Uki-san_ (*Novitiate* here on MT) you deserved your new rank and I am proud of you.


----------



## Carol (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations Novitiate!  And Congratulations John!   That took some doing...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey, that's awesome! Congrats to you both!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2009)

Great!


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations!  It's a long journey for both, and sounds like both are deserving!


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations to both student and teacher!  what a marvelous milestone for both of you. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## DMcHenry (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!   A significant milestone.

On another note, I had to do a double take to verify which forum I was in - you wrote "shodan" instead of the Korean "chodan".  Threw me at first.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great John congrats to the both of you....


----------



## Miles (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats!  What a great accomplishment!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!

I have been looking for a TSD dojang around here, but no luck. Mayhaps I should move to Hawa'ii perhaps.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 4, 2009)

DarkPhoenix said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I have been looking for a TSD dojang around here, but no luck. Mayhaps I should move to Hawa'ii perhaps.



LOL!  Maybe!  Mahalo nui loa everyone!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats great! Congrats to both of you


----------



## dbell (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats, major milestone for both of you!  Looking forward to hearing of the next!!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations!  Belated though they may be..


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your student


----------



## Meghann1965 (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Novitiate!!!


----------



## msmitht (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats!! Curious...why did you use Japanese terminology. I mean other than the obvious reason that TSD came from Shotokan. Shouldn't it be "chodan" or "Il Dan"?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 26, 2009)

msmitht said:


> Congrats!! Curious...why did you use Japanese terminology. I mean other than the obvious reason that TSD came from Shotokan. Shouldn't it be "chodan" or "Il Dan"?



The terminology isn't such a big issue for me.  In class, I tend to mix and match.  IMO, this reflects TSD's nature as a martial art.  It's grabbed from here and there and is very eclectic!


----------

